# More on fast and furious



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Not only Holder, but I think Hillary and Obama knew about this. It was the foundation for them to introduce another draconian gun law. Mexican treaty my behind. This was political manuevering to chip away at our constitution --------again.



> CBS News Reporter Says White House Screamed, Swore at Her Over Fast and Furious
> 12:55 PM, OCT 4, 2011 • BY MARK HEMINGWAYSingle PagePrintLarger TextSmaller TextAlerts
> The Fast and Furious scandal, in which the Justice Department knowingly gave Mexican criminal gangs thousands of guns, just keeps escalating. The latest development centers around whether or not Attorney General Eric Holder lied to Congress about having knowledge of the controversial gun trafficking operation. Recently released documents say Holder was briefed about the operation long before he told the Judiciary Committee he was first aware of what was going on. (Holder now claims he misunderstood the question was being asked.)
> 
> ...


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Someone needs to hold their feet to the fire!!! This administration and it's minion's need to be put on trial at their expense not the U.S. Tax Payer! :******:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Hope everyone remembers this come election time.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey, it's radical little me again. You know the guy who thinks Holder knew about fast and furious. Oh, ya and I think Obama knew too. Yup, and Hillary. Gosh how radical, please forgive me. 

New headline today:


> Obama Spoke About "Fast & Furious" Before Holder Claimed He Knew


Oooooops.

For the full story: http://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/ ... _knew.html


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Thank goodness we still have some like Darrell Issa in congress !!!


----------

